# Can I convert MPG to MPEG4--if so, how?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have some MPG files I would like to convert to MPEG4. I have absolutely no experience with this.

What do I need to convert it--if it can be done.

I have Nero 7 Ultra and Easy Media Creator 9; but, all I've ever done with them is make CD and DVD data backups.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I think the db power amp. would work. I believe you can get it at: I used this with audacity when converting old cassette tapes to digital on my computer then burning the music to cd.)

www.download.com/dBpowerAmp-Music-Converter/3000-2140-10042534.html - 42k - 
Also have heard that the following may work for you.
www.bonkenc.org
www.audacity.sourceforge.net
Good luck
Vicks


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Alex Ethridge said:


> I have some MPG files I would like to convert to MPEG4. I have absolutely no experience with this.
> 
> What do I need to convert it--if it can be done.
> 
> I have Nero 7 Ultra and Easy Media Creator 9; but, all I've ever done with them is make CD and DVD data backups.


Mpeg4 covers some ground. Nero has it's own version there is also Xvid and Divx (among others). What are you trying to accomplish?

Nero Recode will convert to Nero's mpeg4 format (you'll end up with an .mp4 extension). Fire it up, choose 'Recode DVDs and Videos to Nero Digital'. Untick the 'Fit to disc' option and use the slider to make the output size (usually folks want smaller than the source) to whatever you want.


----------

